# Marine Corp birthday.



## IKE (Nov 10, 2022)

Thanks for your service........Happy 247th birthday.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday from a retired Navy Officer.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

Semper Fi!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 10, 2022)

Semper Fi!


----------



## Been There (Nov 10, 2022)

OOH-RAH

Love the Corps.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


While growing up, I used to watch the commercials on TV about "The few, the proud, the Marines." It kind of indoctrinated me into thinking maybe that was my calling. So, I set my sights on going to the Naval Academy and maybe being accepted and someday becoming an Officer in the Marines. I wrote through my Congress representative when I was in tenth grade and asked him for advice. He wrote back and told me that I needed to study hard and get the highest GPA grade possible and also to be a good citizen. He wrote, "Don't even get a speeding ticket." That all sank deep into my mind, along with the commercial. I took his advice and I made it . I stayed in for 30 years. I always felt that I was contributing something to my country, the Corpse or myself. This, all because of a TV commercial.


----------

